# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Femijet jetime

## Nertil Tola

a do te kishit deshire qe ti ndihmojme keta femije pa kujdes prinderor

----------


## Nertil Tola

nqs keni deshirire qe ti ndihmojme keta femije ju lutem mund te kontriboni ne llogarine tone credins bank 180676 dhe mund te na shkruani ne faqen tone te fb per gjera te tjera ose mund te na ndiqni aty https://www.facebook.com/OrganizataEArdhmjaJone?ref=hl

----------

